# Bow rattler



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got my bow rattler today. I went out and shot it about fifty times. It seems to really work well. The guardian wasn't loud before but now it seems to group even better. Maybe it's just a coincidence, I don't know. I will post back after more thorough testing. Not to mention it looks pretty smooth on the bow. :shade:


----------

